# BBB's



## nate1031 (Jul 2, 2008)

Big Beautiful Bullies


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

SAW WING!


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Great pics that first one went strait to my background @ work. Nice.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Beautiful shots!!


----------



## nate1031 (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks ya'll! Hey and pkred if you want a bigger version for your background just lemme know!


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Great fish and great pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

threshershark said:


> SAW WING!


YEAH !!! _O\

Well put ......thresherboy !!


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Thats some nice work there. Wall hangers


----------



## Bhuntin (Sep 8, 2007)

nice fish


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Those eat Cutthroat! Way too cool man. You are a big fish man for sure!


----------

